# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Σήμερα έφυγε η 6χρονη κοπελιά μου ....

## jk21

Απο σημερα ο γεννητορας μου ειναι μονος . Μετα απο σχεδον 2 βδομαδες προσπαθειων ,να ανατρεψω την κατασταση ,δεν τα καταφερα .Η 6χρονη θηλυκια μου αναπαυθηκε ...

Ολα ξεκινησαν (στην αντιληψη μου ,γιατι ισως υπαρχει και πιο πισω ) πριν 2 βδομαδες σχεδον ,οταν παρατηρησα το πουλακι ,να τρεχει πρωτο στην τροφη ,σε ενα χωρο με 4 ακομα πουλακια (στην 90αρα ) και να τρωει βουλιμικα .Της εκανα ελεγχο και ειδα οτι σιγουρα δεν ηταν παχουλη (που θα επρεπε αν η βουλιμια ηταν φυσιολογικη ) και η κοιλια της παροτι δεν ειχε διακριτα αναγλυφα πρησμενα εντερα ,ηταν διεσταλμενη ομοιομορφα και ειχε ελαφρως πιο ροδαλο χρωμα ,αλλα οχι με σαφη ενδειξη μελανης αιμοραγιας .Το συκωτι ελαφρα διεσταλμενο αλλα οχι ιδιαιτερα .Ξεκινησα cotrim για μερικες μερες ,αλλα χωρις καμμια βελτιωση στη συμπεριφορα και στην κοιλια της και συνεχισα την 5η μερα με baycox και ελεγχο για σιγουρη παροχη ,αφου εδινα με συρριγκα .Το πουλακι και παλι καμμια βελτιωση και κει αρχισα να απογοητευομαι .Η εντονη διαθεση για φαγητο ( που με τις μερες μειωθηκε οσο το πουλι χειροτερευε ) ,με την καρινα να αυξανεται ,με οδηγησαν στην κινηση να δωσω ascapilla για σκουληκια ,γιατι στη διαρκεια των διακοπων ειχα μαθει οτι απο ελαφρυ ξεχαρβαλωμα της κουνουποσιτας στην πορτα ,ειχα εισελθει σπουργιτια μια φορα και μια αλλη δεκαοχτουρα .Αν και τα αλλα πουλακια ειναι ολα οκ ...
Μετα την ημερησια αγωγη του φαρμακου αυτου (τοσο χρειαζεται η φενμπενταζολη ) δεν ειδα βελτιωση και αρχισα να σκεφτομαι για τριχομοναδα για τον ιδιο λογο της παραβιασης του χωρου απο αγριοπουλια .Σημαδια δεν υπηρχαν ,παρα καποιο σαλακι που εβλεπα καποιες φορες να εχει στο βαθος του λαιμου .Ξεκινησα αγωγη αλλα το πουλακι εφυγε για το οριστικο ταξιδι στο Δημιουργο του την επομενη μερα .Δεν ειχε ιχνη τριχομοναδας ,οπως ειδα (το ανοιξα ) .Τα εντερα ηταν διεσταλμενα και καπως το συκωτι και ισως ροδαλα (σαν να ειχαν εσωτερικα αιμα ) .Εικονα κοκκιδιωσης ,χωρις να μπορω να το πω 100 %

το πουλακι ειχε τελειωσει πτεροροια και οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες φαινοτανε ενταξει ...  δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε ...

Καλο της ταξιδι  ...

----------


## HarrisC

Κριμα Δημητρη,λυπαμαι.

----------


## Gardelius

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι Δημήτρη.

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  Kαλο ταξειδι.

----------


## giorgos@

Λυπαμε πολυ .τουλαχιστον τωρα ειναι καλλα και χαρουμενη

----------


## christopher

Κρίμα.. Φαίνεται ότι ξέρεις τα πάντα και πάλι δεν τα κατάφερες να την σώσεις. μπράβο στην προσπάθεια σου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη τι να πω , κριμα  λυπαμαι για την απωλια της θηλυκιας σου,οταν ερχονται στη ζωη και στο κοπαδι μας γνωριζουμε οτι αποια στιγμη θα τα χασουμε,αλλα οχι να φυγουν με τετοιο τροπο και προωρα , ειναι αδικο γι αυτα, παροτι τις προσπαθειες που κανουμε μερικες φορες δεν καταφερνουμε και πολλα,    :Ashamed0001:

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## olga

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη...

----------


## mitsman

:: 

Καλο ταξιδι στην μικρη!!!! σιγουρα εκανες οτι μπορουσες, το ξερουμε εμεις το ξερεις εσυ, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το ξερει και εκεινη!!!!! 
Λυπαμαι πολυ γιατι καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι σημαινει μια τετοια απωλεια!

----------


## ninos

Καλό ταξίδι μικρούλα

----------


## xrisam

Καλο της ταξίδι!

 Κρίμα το πουλάκι! Σίγουρα έκανες το καλύτερο για να την βοηθήσεις.

----------


## Μπία

Πόσο λυπηρό να χάνεις αγαπημένα πλασματάκια.Λυπήθηκα ,τι κρίμα...

----------


## johnakos32

Κρίμα Δημήτρη και εχθές το λέγαμε... Δύσκολο μεν αλλά πίστευα πως θα γινόταν καλά... 
Κρίμα έξι χρόνια όμως που έζησε είναι έξι χρόνια κοντά σου. 
Ας αναπαυθεί το πουλάκι..!

----------


## vasilis.a

λυπαμαι..εσυ εκανες οτι μπορουσες.ειμαι σιγουρος γιαυτο..

----------


## Pidgey

Αντίο στη μικρούλα... Καλό της ταξίδι...

----------


## antonisveria

Δημητρη τι να πω,λυπαμαι για την απωλια της θηλυκιας σου.....καλο της ταξιδι...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη!  6 χρονών πουλάκι! 6 χρόνια είναι πολύ σημαντικά!  (βέβαια, ό,τι ηλικία και να έχουν, η απώλεια είναι πάντα βαριά... )

----------


## jimk1

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη ,να θυμασε τις καλες στιγμες που σου εδωσε αυτο το πουλακι

----------


## wild15

Κριμα...Λυπαμαι πολυ!!!

----------


## pig

Κρίμα  :sad:

----------


## mparoyfas

θα γράψω κατι αλλο , θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Δημητρη που για αλλη μια φορα εκθέτει ενα λυπηρό συμβάν περιγράφοντας πλήρως την έκταση του (ενω φυσικά και θα μπορούσε να το αποκρύψει) , ειναι τεράστια τα οφέλη, για μας τους νέους εκτροφείς χομπίστες να μαθουμε να μην φοβόμαστε την αποτυχία, την ατυχία , την αδυναμία , θα το γραφω και θα το ξαναγράφω τον Δημητρη θα τον θαυμαζω για το παιδαγωγικό του υφος εδω μεσα αλλα και για τον τροπο που θελει να συμπορευθεί μαζι μας με αξονα την αγαπη μας για τα φτερωτά πλάσματα. Καλό ταξίδι κοπελιά!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Δημητρη. καλο της ταξιδι..

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το καναρινακι σου δημητρη

----------


## e2014

κυριε δημητρη κι εγω λυπαμαι πολυ,μπραβο σας για την προσπαθεια σας,ηταν στα καλυτερα χερια ολα αυτα τα χρονια και σιγουρα το ηξερε και το καταλαβαινε.....

----------


## WhiteFace

Κριμα ..... παντως να ξερεις οτι εκει περα που ειναι σε σκεφτεται για ολα αυτα που της εδωσες !!

----------

